# BLASC..



## Crâshbâsh (11. April 2007)

ich habe ein problem mit Blasc. Ich habe es mir runtergeladen und installiert, dann erschien wie beschriben das icon neben der uhr aber es blinkt die ganze zeit rot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich kann auch nichts tun wenn ich auf das Symbol rechtklicke... kann mir bitte einer helfen???

MfG Oliver :>


----------



## Sonjela (14. Mai 2007)

Habe genau das selbe Problem! Bitte also auch um Hilfe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (15. Mai 2007)

Crâshbâsh schrieb:


> ich habe ein problem mit Blasc. Ich habe es mir runtergeladen und installiert, dann erschien wie beschriben das icon neben der uhr aber es blinkt die ganze zeit rot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ist der Zustand aktiv wenn du World of Warcraft laufen hast?


----------



## Sonjela (16. Mai 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ist der Zustand aktiv wenn du World of Warcraft laufen hast?


Ich versuch mal die Frage zu beantworten.
Also bei mir ist zuerst alles normal. Ich kann Blasc konfigurieren, kann also sämtliche Aktionen die mir das Pull-Up Menü bietet ausführen. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem ich bei dem World of Warcraft Loader auf Spielen klicke. Dann poppt kurz (ca 0,5 sek.) das Blasc-Startbanner in der Mitte meinen Bildschirms auf. Sobald es wieder weg ist fängt das Icon in der Taskleiste an rot zu blinken und ich habe auf keine einzige Aktion mehr Zugriff außer auf "Blasc 2 beenden" ! Wenn ich es von neuem starte während WoW noch läuft.-selbes Phänomen. Erst wenn ich WoW wieder komplett beende und Blasc dann neu starte hab ich wieder Zugriff auf das Programm!
Ich hoffe das war mal eine genaue Problembeschreibung :-)


----------



## Pogoist (16. Mai 2007)

Sonjela schrieb:


> Ich versuch mal die Frage zu beantworten.
> Also bei mir ist zuerst alles normal. Ich kann Blasc konfigurieren, kann also sämtliche Aktionen die mir das Pull-Up Menü bietet ausführen. Bis zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem ich bei dem World of Warcraft Loader auf Spielen klicke. Dann poppt kurz (ca 0,5 sek.) das Blasc-Startbanner in der Mitte meinen Bildschirms auf. Sobald es wieder weg ist fängt das Icon in der Taskleiste an rot zu blinken und ich habe auf keine einzige Aktion mehr Zugriff außer auf "Blasc 2 beenden" ! Wenn ich es von neuem starte während WoW noch läuft.-selbes Phänomen. Erst wenn ich WoW wieder komplett beende und Blasc dann neu starte hab ich wieder Zugriff auf das Programm!
> Ich hoffe das war mal eine genaue Problembeschreibung :-)


sehr gute problembeschreibung, aber das ist kein wirkliches problem, dass ist normal und bei allen so.


----------



## Sonjela (17. Mai 2007)

Pogoist schrieb:


> sehr gute problembeschreibung, aber das ist kein wirkliches problem, dass ist normal und bei allen so.


Wenn das normal so ist, wie schreibe ich denn dann meine Charakterdaten nach buffed.de aus? Ich hab ja auf keinen der Befehle mehr Zugriff, sobald das Icon blinkt und automatisch beim Beenden von WoW passiert da nichts. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pogoist (17. Mai 2007)

Sonjela schrieb:


> Wenn das normal so ist, wie schreibe ich denn dann meine Charakterdaten nach buffed.de aus? Ich hab ja auf keinen der Befehle mehr Zugriff, sobald das Icon blinkt und automatisch beim Beenden von WoW passiert da nichts.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wenn du WoW nicht gestartet hast kannst du durch einen rechtsklick auf das b und dann auf einstellungen einstellen, was alles von deinen charakteren übertragen wird. da kannst du gold, bankinventar und was weiß ich alles auswählen, was halt alles übertragen werden soll.
dann gehst du am besten in wow rein, spielst ein bisschen, schaust dir dein bankinventar an etc., beendest wow irgendwann wieder und entweder updatet er dann deinen char automatisch oder geh dann in dein blasc verzeichnis und führe BLASCLoader aus.
dann sollte es nach einer kleinen wartezeit eigentlich alles klappen und dein char uptodate sein.


----------



## Luuh (17. Mai 2007)

Solange Dein wow client läuft, kannst du keine daten Hochladen auf die Buffed page.. dies wird erst wieder verfügbar, wenn du den Wow client schliesst.

Allerdings tut es dann die Daten von selbst hochladen, wenn du es so eingestellt hast.

Das Rote blinken ist  nur die Symbolik, dass es Aktive ist und du im Spiel mit "/blascrafter " arbeiten kannst.

Natürlich hät der Support auch ein männel nehmen können, der mit ner weissen Flagge winkt, aber Da dies Tool auch Horlder nehmen, würde das nicht passen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also keine Panik   " Es ist kein Bug, es ist ein Feature "


bibaluuh


----------



## Xhapan (20. März 2008)

Naja aber viele leute verknüpfen rot 1. mit error und dann erst mit horde ^^

grün wäre passend weil man dann weiß ah kein error ah kein bug ah grün es funktioniert.


und der Spruch "es ist kein bug es ist ein feature" erinnert mich ein bisschen an Windows  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und wenn ich alles richtig eingestelllt habe und er die daten auch überträgt und nur ned anzeigt, was hats da ? bzw. hab ich bei mybuffed nicht mal bei den einstellungen die sparte charaktereinstellungen ^^


----------

